# Fuel Line Quick Connectors



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Does anyone know of a compatible quick connect fitting system that would work for the supply line interface?

Part 3 below has the female coupling attached to the end.

http://parts.bmwofsouthatlanta.com/...imLevel=11884&ukey_modelRange=0&searchString=

Part 1 below has the male coupling.

http://parts.bmwofsouthatlanta.com/showAssembly.aspx?ukey_assembly=253424&ukey_product=1279902


----------

